#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [其他] (第一次放圖)基隆中元節.

## 狗熊

嗯``這是自己在這邊第一次放圖  :Embarassed:   :Wink:  ;下面是基隆文化中心
出去到旁邊的港口時拍的  :Wink:   :Arrow:  ,基隆每年這個時候都會辦活動

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

狗熊你好,歡迎第一次放圖,
但不建議使用附件方式放圖。
因為附件是有配額限制50MB,
而狼之樂園貼圖服務則不會。
http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/

圖片方面,感覺第二張比較清晰,
不過基隆的景色也是不錯的旅遊景點,
多謝狗熊分享

----------


## 狗熊

> 狗熊你好,歡迎第一次放圖,
> 但不建議使用附件方式放圖。
> 因為附件是有配額限制50MB,
> 而狼之樂園貼圖服務則不會。
> http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/


嗯``感謝告知  :Embarassed:  ,這部份有50MB限制阿  :Exclamation:   :Arrow:   :Crying or Very sad:  
``下面改用貼圖服務試放  :Mr. Green:   :Arrow:

----------


## ebixview

好漂亮的黃昏，雖然是隨手拍攝，但謝謝大大和我們分享

----------


## 呀杰

不錯呢…ww…多多練習…一定會拍得更好的喔…:3

----------


## 狗熊

> 不錯呢…ww…多多練習…一定會拍得更好的喔…:3


恩! :笑(閃光): 可惜今年原想再來拍的,剛好有颱風來就沒辦法去了 :驚訝!:  ::(: .

----------

